# I damage make file of /ports/devel/qt4-moc



## mfaridi (Feb 5, 2009)

I go to make file of /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc and change something and delete something and add something
so make file is damage and I can not install this package what I must do ?:\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

```
# -*-mode: makefile-*-
# New ports collection makefile for:    qt40
# Date created:                         Wed Jun 29 11:49:42 CEST 2005
# Whom:                                 lofi@freebsd.org
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/devel/qt4-moc/Makefile,v 1.8 2008/08/04 23:30:33 miwi Exp $
#

PORTNAME=       moc
PORTVERSION=    ${QT4_VERSION}
PORTREVISION=0
CATEGORIES?=    devel
MASTER_SITES=   ${MASTER_SITE_QT}
PKGNAMEPREFIX=  qt4-
DISTNAME=       qt-x11-opensource-src-${PORTVERSION}
DIST_SUBDIR=    KDE

MAINTAINER=     kde@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        Qt meta object compiler

USE_QT_VER=     4
QT_COMPONENTS=  qmake_build
QT_NONSTANDARD= yes
QT_DIST=        yes

HAS_CONFIGURE=  yes

ALL_TARGET=     first
CONFIGURE_ENV?= QTDIR=${WRKSRC} PATH=${WRKSRC}/bin:$$PATH
MAKE_ENV?=      QTDIR=${WRKSRC} LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${WRKSRC}/lib \
                PATH=${WRKSRC}/bin:$$PATH

DO_NOT_EXTRACT= demos doc examples mkspecs qmake tools translations \
                src/dbus src/gui src/network src/opengl \
                src/phonon src/qt3support src/script src/sql src/svg \
                src/testlib src/xml src/xmlpatterns src/3rdparty/clucene \
                src/3rdparty/kdebase src/3rdparty/kdelibs src/3rdparty/webkit
EXTRACT_AFTER_ARGS=     | ${TAR} -xf -
.for dne in ${DO_NOT_EXTRACT}
EXTRACT_AFTER_ARGS+=    --exclude '${DISTNAME}/${dne}'
.endfor

WRKSRC=         ${WRKDIR}/${DISTNAME}/src/tools/${PORTNAME}
CONFIGURE_WRKSRC=${WRKSRC}/../../../

pre-configure:
        ${CP} ${.CURDIR}/../../devel/qt4/files/configure ${CONFIGURE_WRKSRC}
        ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's|target.path.*|target.path=${PREFIX}/bin|g' \
                        -e 's|^TARGET.*|TARGET=moc-qt4|g' \
                ${WRKSRC}/${PORTNAME}.pro
        ${MKDIR} ${WRKSRC}/../../../mkspecs
        ${LN} -sf ${LOCALBASE}/bin/qmake-qt4 ${WRKSRC}/../../../bin/qmake

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

Good luck.


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 5, 2009)

Just update ports as usual.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

Updating won't replace your nuked Makefile, unless you either re-fetch and extract the entire ports tree, or know exactly which [enormously-long-string].gz to extract from /var/db/portsnap/files/ to get the right port directory back .. I'm talking about portsnap here of course; going the older and deprecated CVSup route might do what you suggest.


----------



## r-c-e (Feb 5, 2009)

delete the Makefile and cvsup


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> # -*-mode: makefile-*-
> # New ports collection makefile for:    qt40
> # Date created:                         Wed Jun 29 11:49:42 CEST 2005
> ...



when I copy paste your code in make file when I run 
make install clean I see this maessage


```
"Makefile", line 47: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 50: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 51: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 52: Need an operator
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I delete it and cvsup and right now I have new file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2009)

Cut & paste isn't always the answer, I guess.


----------

